# I've Just Stepped in....



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I think there are several draft horse folks on here and I know there have been some post. Do you plan to train her to ride or drive or both?


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

WELCOME :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!! nice to have you on here with us


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya and welcome 

you must have your hands full with that little/big fella


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have the Training foals weanlings and yearlings DVD's from Clinton Anderson. They are great for learning how to work with the little (big?)ones. I recommend them highly. You could keep an eye out for them on ebay for a better bargain.


----------



## CowboyShoePolish (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the welcome. I didn't get back to you right away, I was standing out in her stall. hehe, she follows us around, I think she likes us.  

I will look for the DVD's. I also have a great resource here, almost half (40% PLUS) the town is Amish. Horse drawn carts go by all day long. Some of them seem to treat their horses well. Very impressive on a daily basis to see the draft horses pulling a wagon filled with lumber, machines, feed go by.

I will take her for a stroll today in the pasture. We're still getting to know one another.

CSP


----------



## CowboyShoePolish (Dec 27, 2007)

Yesterday we had a great day. She was very well behaved on the lead. See how she kicked out at me the day before. She turns her lips up and twists her head when offered the "pelleted" food, she loves the grain food better. SO, why the lip thing? Sometimes she sticks her face in mine and does it also....not threatening, what is she saying?  I hope it's not a bad comment about my aftershave :lol: 

Looking for those Horses for dummies DVD's


CSP


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.


----------

